# Top 10 reasons why 3D sucks



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

10. It's not hunting, it's foam.
9. Taking 5 hours to shoot 30 arrows is worse then listening to corn grow.
8. Most "staff" shooters really aren't.
7. I'd never take a shot like that at a bear trying to climb a tree.
6. There's always one guy who has to tell you how bad your rig is and how good his is.
5. Does everyone really expect a trophy or $$$ just for showing up?
4. IBO/ASA/NFAA/WHOCARES can't agree on a common set of rules.
3. You get points just for hitting an animal? That's practicing ethical shots. Not!
2. Why can't we "shoot through" while you're taking your 15 minutes to estimate the distance? That way you can count our steps.


And the number one reason 3D sucks is:
1. How many "world champions" can you guys have at one time? Isn't there supposed to be just one?


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't forget all the people that constantly have to complain about something on archerytalk.com for attention and to just be able to hear their own voices :mg: 
Dan


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumbs_do 

Opinions are like butt-holes, everyone has one, but some smell better than others.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I live in LinuxDude's area and he hasn't been to any of our coallition shoots. Where is he shooting?

http://centralcarolinaarchery.com/


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Linux - It's too bad you can't approach a 3D shoot with the attitude that you're there to have fun and not to take it or yourself too seriously.

10. How many shoots did it take you to figure that out? Clue: It's target practice.
9. I've never had anyone refuse me a request to shoot through.
8. Perhaps you have a different definition of "staff shooter." What is your definition?
7. (See #10)
6. Never had that happen, but it always happens to you. Hmm.
5. No. And neither do my shooting partners. Trophies seem to be a bigger deal to the kids.
4. What's your complaint? If you're not in it for the trophy or the $$$, then shoot whatever and however you want.
3. (See #10)
2. (See #9)
1. (See #4)

I go to a shoot to relax, wind down, and have fun. If I had your approach to it, I would be worse off when I got done.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

The last 3-D shoot I went to, I was by myself (buddy couldn't make it) and I never slowed down. I went thru all the targets, took my time and had a bunch of fun. No one was in my way and I had a great, quiet time. Some of the things you quoted could be positive if you just have a diff attitude. You would give up golf real quick like thinking like that!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

3d is what you make of it. If you want to sit back and see nothing but negative then thats what it will be for you.
However if you concintrate on shooting meaning; form, release etc judging yardage so on and so on then you'll start to enjoy things.

Thanks to my brother for introducing me to 3d I am 10 times the shooter i used to be. :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amazing*

3d just keeps drawing in more shooters all the time.

Appartly you didnt read the Missouri smackdown thread, we all had a blast. :thumbs_do 

Shoot what you like. Just dont shoot 3d. We dont need this attitude in 3d.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Linuxdude*

And your point is? I don't really think it really matters, IMO 3d archery is whats happening, I like all the venues, but 3ds is my favorite by far.


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds to me like Linux has been getting spanked on the course.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

if you would like you can call the companies in my signature... my name is in my profile and ask them if I shoot for them... 

and you have never answered where you shot 3-D... What club... I have been to several central shoots and most all down east shoots and i do not recall seeing you...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I have never seen the top 10 reasons why making paper cuts on your tongue and then soaking it in bleach sucks. Why? Because nobody has to do this and 99% of the people out there wouldn't think it was fun, so they don't do it. If you don't like something, why do it if you don't have to. If you do, then you are just plain strange or are one of those people that enjoys pain and frustration. Why waste all that $, time and stress doing something that you think sucks? You don't have to do it, you obviously are not getting paid to do it, why do it? Everybody I know enjoys 3D for the fun, challenge, friendships and ability to practice archery.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Love to fling arrows*

If it involves shooting arrows I will be there (work permitting) and love it. I just shot a 3D yesterday and enjoyed every minute of it. But unfortunately most of what the thread says is true, prmarily #9,8,6,4 and specially #1. The rest is just funny don't take it personal, like it seems DB did. Hell we all poke fun at how some of those shots are placed and how long it takes to shoot the tourney but we still enjoyed it tremendously. I was just talking to a buddy on how we "miss" judged a shot and how we were just out of the 10.
Lighten up!

Rchr


----------



## flexwish (Mar 6, 2005)

*its all about hunting anyway*

3d shoots are to sharpen you up for hunting period.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

Taking 7 hours to shoot 30 targets is better than spending 7 hours at work! :wink:


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Buckmark1 has got a point!*

Although I enjoy my job, buckamark1 has made the best point yet.

Rchr


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't hunt year round (unless you have money)! And besides, what else you gonna do for those 5 hours?

Great way to spend time with family, friends....and to meet new folks! :thumbs_up


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

The only complaint about 3D I have is I can't do it enough


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Lenox*

Lenox, your makin us Carolinians look bad you need to keep your coments to yourself and just dont go to the 3-D shoots.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> 3d shoots are to sharpen you up for hunting period.


Nothing could be farther form the truth for me anyway, 3D in no way resembles anything like I bowhunt for deer. Totally different bow setup and arrow combination, Ain't never been to a 3D shoot yet that had a elevated shooting position, nor a blind. 
I also carry a range finder when I hunt so I ain't guessing at yardage either. And the bulk of my hunting shots are 25 yards or less, unlike 3d where the average is about 38 yards. 

Nope, 3D doesn't help with my hunting at all.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

How bout this: Just dont shoot them. Opinions make no difference to other ppl. Trust me I learned that the hard way. In simple terms...Shut up.  

HaHA I learned that the hard way too. :embarasse


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bees said:


> Nothing could be farther form the truth for me anyway, 3D in no way resembles anything like I bowhunt for deer. Totally different bow setup and arrow combination, Ain't never been to a 3D shoot yet that had a elevated shooting position, nor a blind.
> I also carry a range finder when I hunt so I ain't guessing at yardage either. And the bulk of my hunting shots are 25 yards or less, unlike 3d where the average is about 38 yards.
> 
> Nope, 3D doesn't help with my hunting at all.



Can't say the same here. We have lots of shoots with elevated platforms and even some where rangefinders are allowed. I've even seen shoots for broadheads only.

In my opinion, 3-D is the best way to practice for bowhunting. It comes down to shot execution under pressure and 3-D is as close as I can get to the real thing.

I use a different set-up, too, at least up until the end of August and then I break out my hunting equipment.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

Bees said:


> Nothing could be farther form the truth for me anyway, 3D in no way resembles anything like I bowhunt for deer. Totally different bow setup and arrow combination, Ain't never been to a 3D shoot yet that had a elevated shooting position, nor a blind.
> I also carry a range finder when I hunt so I ain't guessing at yardage either. And the bulk of my hunting shots are 25 yards or less, unlike 3d where the average is about 38 yards.
> 
> Nope, 3D doesn't help with my hunting at all.


I dont know about you but 3D has helped me make a quick decision on the yardage when i dont have time to use the range finder. Because the big bucks are only goin to give you one chance and i dont want to use that chance just to see how far he is. And in our Coalition we shoot out of towers.
and if your not gitting the practice you need set up a stand at your house or your club and shoot out of it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bees said:


> Nope, 3D doesn't help with my hunting at all.


I think your nose is growing. Now the 3D targets don't move or jump the string, but you can't tell me honestly that your form, shot execution and familiarity of your equipment/arrow flight/yardage estimation has no way benefited from 3D.


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

10 New Rules for 3D

10. Use live animals. It makes it cost hundreds or thousands (some of the Rineharts would be expensive) but what the heck, we will have great 3D shooting with real animals, not to mention pi$$ing off PETA!
9. Each shooter has 1 minute to complete his shot from the time his foot touches the stake. This will make the game go faster so everyone can get home for the Alabama/Auburn game or Food Channel whichever is on TV. If you stay in the woods too long you might get a tick or something anyway!
8. Staff Shooters must have the name of the place they are shooting for clearly marked with contrasting color, reflective film (for the night time) and 2D matrix for machine identification. Use MIL-STD-130 as a guide.
7. At no time will live bear targets be allowed in trees. All trees will have appropriately sized rat guards to keep them out of the trees. All bears found in the trees will be shot and returned to the ground.
6. Anyone showing pride in their equipment or using terms such as "Mathews; catch us if you can shall be thrown off of the course and their equipment confiscated.
5. Because everyone expects a trophy for showing up, trophies will be only given to those who don't show up.
4. The rules for 3D shall be determined by a committee of the United Nations. It is hoped the rules will come out during the next decade before they outlaw guns, bows, and Christianity.
3. Points will be deducted from all scores for all arrows that fail to make a clean kill. The likelyhood of that happening is greatly reduced because of the use of field points. Arrow removal from wounded animals is at your own risk.
2. To eliminate time being taken for estimation of distances all shooters will wear blindfolds at all times except the minute given to make the shot.
1. Anyone with the title World Champion must be knighted by the Red Queen to get the title. No one else can be called World Champion without suffering the wrath of the Red Queen

Everyone doesn't like something-Just Fun Archery is the way to go because there are no big problems except losing arrows.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> Opinions are like butt-holes, everyone has one, but some smell better than others.


Everyone has one and knows two


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Nexus 6,
I just may print that out and stick it in my bow case.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*3-d*



whoa said:


> The only complaint about 3D I have is I can't do it enough


Amen brother!!!!
I wish I had more to also go to, but I'm working on it. 
Hey look I've got to go, My fat boy arrows just got here, my New Vapor Trail strings are here(ordered Thursday afternnon) and some other goodies for my Ultratec :smile: :smile: :smile: :shade: 
see ya!!!!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Doc said:


> I think your nose is growing. Now the 3D targets don't move or jump the string, but you can't tell me honestly that your form, shot execution and familiarity of your equipment/arrow flight/yardage estimation has no way benefited from 3D.


Well said Doc and I will second that!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

no archery game sucks-there are all recreational activities and while FITA or FITA field appeals more to me than 3D, any archery beats most stuff.

The only knock against 3d (other than the logistical tie ups at many big shoots) is the cost to be competitive. Just about anyone can find a decent facility to shoot indoor spots and having shot 50 or so indoor tournaments, I can't think of many where the conditions of the venue made a difference. You shoot 18M or 20Yards and you pretty much can find a practice place that makes you fully competitive. Same with FITA-any park, hs soccer field etc and one 200 dollar bale and you have everything Vic Wunderle or Jenny Nichols has (at least in terms of a practice facility)

3D is different. the top guys have the space and money to have complete ASA and/or IBO set ups. face it-two guys of equal talent and work ethic-one guy has a complete set of targets and the land to set them on is going to have a major advantage over the guy who doesn't. I will give you an analogy-you see lots of skeet and trap champions who aren't in the industry (because skeet and trap fields are easy to find) while its amazing how many top sporting clays champions (which is to 3D archery as skeet is to spot shooting) live at or own sporting clays courses meaning they get to practice the many varied shots daily


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Sucks*



LinuxDude said:


> 10. It's not hunting, it's foam.
> 9. Taking 5 hours to shoot 30 arrows is worse then listening to corn grow.
> 8. Most "staff" shooters really aren't.
> 7. I'd never take a shot like that at a bear trying to climb a tree.
> ...


LinuxDude,
Strangely enough, I'm inclined to agree with most of the 10 points, especially the one about getting points for wounding the animal, that is, out of the eight ring. Isn't that a wound? Also some of the shots that are set up for archers to shoot, I would never take a shot in that situation, you know like the bear climbing a tree, but some clubs are just trying to make it more fun that the last shoot.
I don't think 3Ds sucks as you put it, because I'm beginning to really enjoy them, but your points are valid and you gave me something to think about.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*Top Ten Reasons LinuxDude Sucks!*

10. Does he need some cheese with that wine
9. Who cares what he thinks
8. I didn't know @$$holes had an opinion
7. I didn't know @$$holes could type
6. If you didn't like it, then don't do it
5. If you can't say anything good, then don't say anything at all
4. Are you sure you was at a 3D course and not a checkout line
3. Im sorry but its cheating if your using a rangefinder to speed things up
2. If I gave you a bottle would you quit crying
1. YOU SUCK!!!!!

Get a life dude your just trying to start crap and is probably having a good laugh about all the comotion you started. Grow Up! :thumbs_do


----------



## Sully12ringx (Jun 22, 2005)

*3d*

I love shooting 3D BUT I think some of the bow jocks that walk w th a 3d chair and take 15 min. to guess yardage are a bit funny. I think someone threw them off the golf course. but at the end af the day its all in fun and Ill have a cold one with anybody..no complaints here 

why would you go if 3D sucks pal....go fishing 
bad attitudes suck


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

if more people took more time to judge a target they might score better in turn making there day a little more enjoyable. Idont know why guys even go to a 3-d shoot when all they want to do is get done as quick as they can and whine they shot lousey. so if you want to run through a course look at a target rip that release like a zipper and cry like a baby. then i guess 3-d sucks for those people.
take time and have fun.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

okarcher said:


> 10. Does he need some cheese with that wine
> 9. Who cares what he thinks
> 8. I didn't know @$$holes had an opinion
> 7. I didn't know @$$holes could type
> ...


OK, I think you pinwheeled him.


----------



## TNLefty68 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Don't worry.*



Shoot-in-NC said:


> Lenox, your makin us Carolinians look bad you need to keep your coments to yourself and just dont go to the 3-D shoots.


Don't have to worry about him. I was raised in Rock Hill, S.C. I just came from a shoot this weekend in Fort Mill, S.C. and man was that a set up. We shot at an alligator down hill and over a small pond at an unmeasured 45 yard shot. I lost 2 acc's and shoved the tips back into the shaft on the other 2 and had an absolute blast. After not being in the woods for 10+ yrs I didn't expect much. I practiced on a setup that is pretty flat but those guys at Fort Mill Bow Hunters put the smack on us. Can't wait to go back there.


----------



## XADDICT (Apr 12, 2005)

proXarchery said:


> if more people took more time to judge a target they might score better in turn making there day a little more enjoyable. Idont know why guys even go to a 3-d shoot when all they want to do is get done as quick as they can and whine they shot lousey. so if you want to run through a course look at a target rip that release like a zipper and cry like a baby. then i guess 3-d sucks for those people.
> take time and have fun.


Well put prox


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Linux Dude, 

The first thing that I must say is that you must be some kind of a TERRIBLE shot or you would not be talking like that.

2) It does not take 5 hours or even close to shoot a round
3) I have seen hundreds of bears shoot in real life that are leaning on a tree
4) You can shoot through slower groups just like golf
5) If someone is telling you your rig sucks you might need to listen
6) Lastly you are a moron for coming on the 3-D page and slamming it. Just wait until your opioion is ask and then say you don't care about it.
But I would be willing to be that you are the kind of person that gets your bow out about a week before season and shoots at a hay bale and once you get to were you can hit the bale 5 out of 10 times at 20 yards you think that you are deadly and then go hunt.
Give me a break


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

*linuxdude*

notice no more answers from him.....(this thread anyway  ) hmm..
like many said, difference in attitude might help things a lot. For the vast majority of us we go to have a ball in the woods shootin' at stuff, spend the day w/ friends, relax, and work on our shooting... attitudes tend to run friends off.............


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

All I can say is..............PROZAC dude


----------



## funkymunky (Jun 29, 2005)

I like your thinking linux dude. I bet you are a Slack man too.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

funkymunky said:


> I like your thinking linux dude. I bet you are a Slack man too.


Now, who could FunkyMunky be?


----------



## funkymunky (Jun 29, 2005)

Someone smart enough to use Linux?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You bunch of Slackers!


----------



## funkymunky (Jun 29, 2005)

That was warranted sage, good one.......I just said I liked his thinking. Doesn't mean I totally agree ya know. Just nice to know there is someone else kinda abnormal here too.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*While I do enjoy shooting 3D's, I have to admit that....*

LinuxDude's original post in this thread really gave me a chuckle!  

Ya gotta admit it, fella's.......alot of his comments ARE true!

I appreciated the belly-laugh....brought back some memories of the L-O-O-N-G lines we stand in while waiting to shoot!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

You want to know the facts?

3D doesn't make 3D suck, the people is what makes 3D suck.

Thanks for pointing that out to us so clearly Linuxdude. Stop going and make it suck less for the rest of us.

Shooting a bow at any event rocks!


----------



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

*Great sport, could be better*

I shoot 3D for the enjoyment of spending time with my buddies and to hone the skills needed for estimating distance and pulling off a clean shot on live deer. I almost always have a great time. BUT..... the average time taken to shoot a course has definitely gotten unnecessarily long over the 15 yrs I've been participating. I don't have enough free time to do all the things I enjoy, and I admit I get frustrated waiting behind groups of folks sprawled out in their folding chairs. Many are not ready when it's their turn, and seem to be the bottleneck tha keep courses backed up for 4-5 hours for 30 targets. I know several guys that have given up the sport solely for "slow play", and seems like it gets worse each year here in SC. I'd like to see courses/associations better utilize time limits to keep our sport healthy.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

'Tooth, you're the man. Well put.

I do agree with speeding it up, but I don't know why. To me its like going fishing. Its recreation. If I go fishing I don't worry about how many casts I get in or how long it takes to get a limit of fish. Its more important to just be there BSing with my friends than the number of arrows I shoot. Why should archery be any different? Most of us aren't pros relying on our archery prowess to make a living, so why is time such a factor for a given number of arrows?


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Sucks?*

If it feels good, do it.

If it sucks (to you), don't do it. :shade:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> 'Tooth, you're the man. Well put.
> 
> I do agree with speeding it up, but I don't know why. To me its like going fishing. Its recreation. If I go fishing I don't worry about how many casts I get in or how long it takes to get a limit of fish. Its more important to just be there BSing with my friends than the number of arrows I shoot. Why should archery be any different? Most of us aren't pros relying on our archery prowess to make a living, so why is time such a factor for a given number of arrows?


Hypocritical....10 or 15 years ago...many of YOU were peeing and moaning that field took TOO LONG and 5 hours was WAY TO MUCH TIME to shoot 112 shots..and now all of a sudden you all (hypocrites) say, "its more important to just be there BSing with my friends....."

Why should "archery" be any different?"....because it IS HOT, MISERABLE, and HUMID, and the BUGS bite during the summer months....and standing around waiting for JOE PRO to figure out a distance he probably had set in his head MINUTES ago...only to shoot a 5 and then stand there using MY TIME to ogle the shot with binoculars and not get his arse off the stake....or the person up next is spread out on his lawn chair and NOT READY...then gets up to the stake MINUTES later and expects yet ANOTHER two minutes to figure his shot out...and NO ENFORCEMENT of the time limit.

Besides, Why should "archery" be any different?".... Because maybe some folks want to go out and SEE IF THE FISH ARE BITIN' YET or not cuz by the time I'm done with my 20 or 30 or 40 shots, it will be too late to find out, hahaha

...or maybe bar-b-que instead of "BSing with my friends"...sure weren't interested in BSing 15 years ago...it was HURRY UP HURRY UP...YOU TAKE TOO LONG...and now...you hypocrites....4 hours for 10 shots is suddenly OK?

GIVE US ALL A BREAK....and find some other reasonable excuse of WHY it takes so blamed long to shoot 3-D's these days...it comes down to basically a couple of things...CATERING to the TOP GUNS, and LACK OF RULES ENFORCEMENT...you put the fox in charge of the hen house and expect to keep all the hens.....?????

field14


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Holy Smoke*

Field 14 

If you dont like it dont shoot it. Many here are not even close to top guns and we like 3d just the way it is. 3D isnt struggling and its obvious by how this forum has taken off. Many here enjoy 3d and shoot it ever weekend, I do!

What if another archery assc takes off. Deermans is a little different from the normal 3d, ranges six states now. Im shooting it and enjoying the challenge of a few limbs in the way and shooting between trees. 

I personnally dont mind anyone trying anything new, even a range finder class.

3D is Outdoors and everthing you say. Thats not a bad thing. Who is in big hurry. So what it takes 2 mintues for each shot. Enjoy the company and go make the best 40 shots you can. Actually, I like 25 target courses. Ill go shoot my best 25 shoots.

History doesnt repeat itself and d not in great danger of going anywhere. Missouri smackdown was a prime example, we all had the times of are lives and we sure didnt sit around and think what is wrong with shoting 3d. We are 3ders and were proud of the sport and Ill gladly defend from now on.

I dont own IBO or ASA. They make the rules and Ill play by them. Archers can make choices and if the promoters feel there is a need for a new class and think it will help there assc. I garantee they will do it!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't like your TONE field........


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wow*

Lets go to any archery event and see if we can convince the owner to change. Archers dont own ASA or IBO.

I have recommended many here try the pro ams of ASA. Crackers went to his first one. He loved it! Imagine that. Javi just started 3d. He loves it! Imagine that. Its a great game and we all enjoy it!

NFAA has been around many years. Appartly there doing a few things right :wink: Im not going there to change them. Im attending there events to have fun and shoot the best I can.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

> Deermans is a little different from the normal 3d, ranges six states now. Im shooting it and enjoying the challenge of a few limbs in the way and shooting between trees.


geez boone....................thats how the "normal" 3D i go to is ? :shade: 

it makes it very fun !.....................im new to 3D...............but absolutely love it !

as far as the time matter.........................

SUNDAYS......................are one of the only days i truly have that isnt commited to some other type of responsibiity. with that said, im not going to get bent out of shape about "time". i have enough days through the week worrying about that as it is ! :shade: 

id expect my situation is very similar to others within this forum. time is a valuable resource......................so when i have "my time".............. im going to cherish every moment of it. 

"dont sweat the small things"

camoham


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

GIVE US ALL A BREAK....and find some other reasonable excuse of WHY it takes so blamed long to shoot 3-D's these days...it comes down to basically a couple of things...CATERING to the TOP GUNS, and LACK OF RULES ENFORCEMENT...you put the fox in charge of the hen house and expect to keep all the hens.....?????



I take it you don't like politicians either?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

field14 said:


> Hypocritical....10 or 15 years ago...many of YOU were peeing and moaning that field took TOO LONG and 5 hours was WAY TO MUCH TIME to shoot 112 shots..and now all of a sudden you all (hypocrites) say, "its more important to just be there BSing with my friends..........................GIVE US ALL A BREAK....and find some other reasonable excuse of WHY it takes so blamed long to shoot 3-D's these days...it comes down to basically a couple of things...CATERING to the TOP GUNS, and LACK OF RULES ENFORCEMENT...you put the fox in charge of the hen house and expect to keep all the hens.....?????
> 
> field14


Actually I don't mind shooting a field round at all regardless of the time to do it, funny thing is I don't go out and do it by myself very often.....I'd rather do it with some friends presents. You're the one thats the leader of the anti-3D clan. 

Personally I don't buy into the time thing. The two most currently successful NFAA shoots take the longest (NFAA Field and Redding) in both hours and days. Lots of people (other than your clan) don't seem to mind it. I think your getting caught up in the hurried up world. Settle down, relax, and enjoy your retirement. 

Archery to me isn't a competition to see how many arrows I can shoot. Its a recreational challenge to see how many of my arrows I can shoot well.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don't buy into this time thing....You ain't makin' no sense, dude?

Look at the many posts on this and other threads about taking 3 1/2 hours for 20 shots? And about taking 4 hours for only 10 shots at the IBO's...

The hypocrites that ran down field for taking 5 hours for 112 shots now think the above is perfect and FINE?

You are comparing apples to oranges.....

the ASA and IBO majors are THREE DAYS max.....and yet, you don't get to shoot LOTS OF ARROWS...afterall all the marbles are only for 40 shots total over the three days. And you 'get to' shoot maybe some SIMS targets if you wanna....whoopee. That is the FORMAT 3 days max, and 40 shots period.

You shoot ONE SHOT every 20 to 25 minutes out on the course and the rest of the time, you flap your jaws or take a nap, or do whatever it is to watch the grass grow.

The FORMAT for the field tournament is either 3 days or 5 days...and you know it going in...what you also know is that you WILL shoot 112 shots each day except the last one....112 shots....geez...you get to shoot arrows and not your jaws...and all in around 5 hours total.

The FORMAT for Redding....well...since REDDING has the 1,000+ and is GROWING....and it is MARKED.....well, maybe there is some writing on the wall that you 3-D purists might read...maybe it isn't the rangefinder division that you need to fight against.......HMMMMMMMM.

10 years ago it was MOSTLY about the TIME ELEMENT and 3-D was a QUICK and fun round to shoot...but now, suddendly TIME doesn't matter any more and the rounds are NOT QUICK...but that is OK NOW..but wasn't 10 years ago....hypocrisy in motion.

Talking out of both sides of your mouths at the same time, or as ****** once said, "You speak with forked tongue."

I wonder if any "lunkers" are biting today? Did PT Barnum just roll over again.

Like Foghorn Leghorn says to the chicken hawk, "Ya hasta Listen to me son, you might learn sumpin'."

3-D hater???????Nope you got the WRONG field14....just have my eyes and ears open and have a passion for EVERY VENUE of the sport...and it is an open invitation to aggravate the 3-D purists, cuz they are so EASY to aggravate...get the drift?

field14


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It takes me about 1:45 to 2 hours to shoot my local 20 target rounds here in 3D.

No waiting!

I love it.

:thumbs_up 

That usually works out to $5.00/hr or $.50/target for some great entertainment. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

im listening very much.

time could use some regulation....................or be close to the IBO rules.

but no sense getting all worked up about it.

unless you like doctors talking to you about stress reduction...............and blood pressure medications.

if thats the way you like to live your life.................then "full steam ahead" my friend.

camoham


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

1 1/2 to 2 hours...ah, but YES....gimme more of that...and lemme go down the road to the next shoot in the same day...so I can...

Punch that foam...you betcha, but planting my butt on a stool and shooting only one arrow every 20 or 25 minutes.....not hardly.

IBO standards, while 1 minute after the first shooter...are still running into major problems of 3 or 4 hours for TEN targets that last day....OUCH! Don't think that is all that necessary...and something should be done about it. What? Heck I don't know...maybe nobody does either.....

Now, I understand on the flip side, that if people could come to a MAJOR 3-D event and get their 40 arrows shot in 4 or 5 hours...then EVERYONE would pick ONE day and shoot their 40 targets and get out of there...and THAT wouldn't be too great for the local motel and restaurant economy...now would it....

I did that a few times at IBO events and shot all 40 on the first day...even back then, it was tough to do and took all day...but it sure was fun to work my sponsors' busses and booths all day on Saturday and Sunday and watch everyone else get frustrated trying to get their 40 in...but most of my jawing and BSing was done at the bus or booth. There were back ups, but not of the type and length that I hear they are now....since the TWO minute rule per shooter was put into place.

So, perhaps it is BY DESIGN to have the rounds take so long and force people to split their days or something...heck, I don't know.

NONE of us have the answers...but something has got to give sooner or later....the TIME thing killed field and it still haunts it to this day...I just hate to see a good venue such as 3-D suffer the same fate..

Cuz, SO FAR...other than a shoot the type of REDDING...there doesn't seem to be a VIABLE honest ***** venue or round that could possibly offer what the 3-D offers, and it sure isn't the "revitalization of FIXING" of the field round...probably won't happen.

A few new divisions are being discussed and trashed...but I do think that the rangefinder division will eventually make its way into the mold...a few 'bugs' to work out...but it is a viable addition to the mold, IMHO.

This whole thing might be down to economics and currency control for all we know....by design...to keep the money and economy flowing....

As I sit here reading and writing all this stuff we post...you begin to see a picture being painted....it involves the fan and the person, it involves 'city hall', and it involves 'change implementation' and its nearly impossible task. It involves resistance and stubbornness, passions, and lots of good things and bad things alike.

But it still does really come down to "shoot your stick and shut your jaws...long enough to anchor, release and start jawing again the second the arrow leaves the string on its way to the 10-ring or the brush."...

field14


----------



## BowTechMO (Dec 10, 2004)

*Simmer down*

All I can say is that if 3D gets you this worked up..........it's not a mandatory event. I for one have great friends that I shoot with and dont care how long it takes......plus, I hope they run their jaw.....it makes it fun and entertaining. 



JMO.

:beer:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*Don't post anymore!!!!!!*

Why, doesn't everyone stop posting and let this crap sink into the junk pile.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

field14 said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges.....
> 
> The FORMAT for Redding....well...since REDDING has the 1,000+ and is GROWING....and it is MARKED.....well, maybe there is some writing on the wall that you 3-D purists might read...maybe it isn't the rangefinder division that you need to fight against.......HMMMMMMMM.
> 
> ...


Is archery apples or oranges and which venue is which....I say who cares shoot it all and if someone comes up with a "new" game I'd probably shoot it too. But I'd rather have all the games to choose from that I now have, instead of replacing any one of them. Each current venue has its own set of problems and challenges. Should we fix all of them...or just the ones that you choose not to participate in??  

You know what I can spend 5 hours with some of my friends and not fire a single arrow and still have a good time..... :shade: 

Seems I brought up the Redding format in the rangefinder thread and all the pro-rangefinder folks shot it down. Why?????? Because it was extra work to have a separate marked range. Other than that, I see no reason why it wouldn't work and bet it would be successful.  

We've got the right field14. He doesn't like 3D, 3D shooters, or unmarked yardage. I can dig up the evidence if you'd like. Perhaps you're not the leader (GT and Jim C probably are senior to you), but you're certainly one of the higher ups. What are you doing in the 3D section anyway....oh, I know, stir, stir, stir....  :wink: 

A lot of us (unmarked fans) aren't against a rangefinder class, but we won't likely participate in it if given a choice.. The rangefinder people seem to want the unmarked fans blessing and support...like it matters. We say build it....the rangefinder people say build it for us. We say keep it on a marked or separate range.....the rangefinder folks say we want to shoot the same range so that its not any more work. End the talk and actually do something....I wish you the best of luck and hope the new venue takes off. One tip for it.....offer large cash rewards for your new tour at least double what IBO and ASA pay outs and you'll draw as many people as you can stand.

I'm gonna dedicate my new favorite Toby Kieth song for you...........its called "I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once....as I ever was".  :wink: :beer:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*oooooooooooohhhhhhh BOY*

ok dude sounds like you dont shoot 3-d much but then again you do but you but you dont shoot good score relax alittle bit will ya 3-d dont suck.... :shade: :shade:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Actually, the fieldman, when he does shoot the 3-d's can hold his own on score...and estimating distance really isn't a big deal either. You all know that I've stated that I enjoy punching foam...but just don't like spending all day at it for only a few shots or waiting around for "joe pro" to pack and unpack the junk and get ready and unready to shoot.

So, I stay "local" with 3-D and have a great time at it then.

More of it coming soon for me as I prepare for a Wyoming mule deer hunt...I got my hunting license today...and now I'm getting PUMPED....hahahaha.

field14


----------



## mathews shuuter (Jun 18, 2005)

*3d archery*

I've only been shooting 3d for 1.5 years and I love it.the people you meet at the shoots are great. I moved a couple of months ago from Ohio to Arkansas the people are great.If it wouldn't have been for 3d we would have never ment our 2 good friends we shoot and hang out with now.Not to mention the people at our local archery shop,Archers Advantage.So if you have such a problem with 3d just stay home and find another topic to bag on!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Since when FIELD14 are ASA's a 3 day event..........



eveyone i've ever shot is 2 days and I have even shot a fewe of them in 1 day...........


isn't vegas 3 days also.......


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

LHpuncher said:


> isn't vegas 3 days also.......


Yes and you are throwing out alot more arrows during those 3 days then during a 3-D. But I love 3-D. It's basically how I started competitively.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Well I shot 3d today and enjoyed it immensely as usual, enough that I will go back tomorrow and do it again.
I spared a thought for field 14 as i sat on my quiver chair under the umbie eatin snacks and havin a cold drink whilst shootin the breeze with buds while waiting for our turn at the stake.
Dear Field, Wish you were here. :shade:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I am going to a 3-d shoot tomorrow.

It is a money shoot. I bet it will take 4-4.5 hours to shoot 30 targets.

Does this mean you won`t be there field14?  

BTW, you are really generalizing when you say that "most" of us are the same ones that complained 10-15 years ago about a field round taking nearly 5 hours.

If you shoot one any faster than that....you ain`t scoring, you are merely flinging arrows.

In all seriousness field......don`t you see that you are the only one continually crying about modern day national 3-d events?

Yep, crying is the only way I see to describe your stance here. :smile: 

It is common knowledge now that you do not like the setup for national 3-ds, so why don`t you just agree to not attend them, and leave this dead horse alone?

Gotta go, I am off to shoot 14 field targets to warm up for my stool setting experience tomorrow. :shade:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I shot nelsonville lastweek, I shot 30 targetrs on saturday in 4 hrs..........with a break in between every 10 targets......


I shot the other 10 on sunday in less than an hour..........


I didn't hear any complaing or crying......just good hearted fun and enjoyment


Tommarrow is the PA triple crown...30 targets in prolly around 3 hrs


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hey*

well said arkarcher this guy reminds :shade: :shade: :shade: me of that movie forest gump run dude run lolol


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, the horse is beaten to death, and there are those with their heads in the sand.

THEY want the CHOICE to shoot however they insist others must shoot....but are UNWILLING to give MORE people any choice at all...either you shoot unmarked to stay the heck away.....hypocrisy at its best.

someone said, "If you shoot one any faster than that....you ain`t scoring, you are merely flinging arrows." I'm assuming it meant field shooting since the sentence above came right after that. Interestingly enough, field shooters shoot 112 shots, score, pull, and walk to the next target...ALL in 5 hours or less BY RULE, unless weather creates a problem.

Vegas...30 arrows PER DAY...for a 90 arrow tournament....2 1/2 minutes for THREE ARROWS...and ZERO for any arrows not IN THE AIR before that buzzer rings....marked distance or not...THREE SHOTS at that small 10-ring (and even smaller X-ring) in 2 1/2 minutes. Length of the rounds is about 2 hours, including scoring (which takes longer than the shooting), pulling and walking back to get your bow and back on the line...Shooting a DOUBLE LINE. Bottom targets shoot first, then top targets...each line gets 2 1/2 minutes for their three shots---no exceptions.

In the NAA and international competiton...there is talk of pushing that time limit down to 90 seconds for THREE shots. In FITA, and technically on the 900 round...you have FOUR MINUTES for SIX shots...bust the time limit and it is ZERO for arrows not in the air when the buzzer sounds. If it sounds and you are at full draw...tough..that arrow is a ZERO along with any remaining ones.

The bull on the FITA at 90 meters (98.6 yards) is 4.5" in diamter and at 50 and 30 meters..MUCH SMALLER than that...4 minutes for 6 SHOTS...and none of the "protections" offered like some of the 3-D events...

But the horse is dead, hard-liners won't bend, and I certainly won't when it comes to TIME ELEMENTS, stools, and umbies to block the wind for the shooter...so YES...I stay the heck away....but I still have the right to express my opinion, and my CONCERN that the LACK OF CHOICES in 3-D will ultimately be its downfall...

The Redding Trail shoot is clearly showing that MARKED distance 3-D is UP AND COMING...so it is a matter of time until ASA and IBO have either a marked division, or a rangefinder division...just a matter of time....

For those of you that THINK I hate 3-D and 3-D shooters...you won't change your minds on that either...cuz again, you READ what you want to "hear"...and couldn't really care less about the FUTURE of the sport....many just want to TAKE everything they can get and go take up some new hobby when your first slump hits....or you find that some NKOTB is kicking your tails....

Oh, and WHY the time limits for indoors, FITA, and Field? Simple...people started messing around and taking forever, ogling with binoculars, intentionally shooting slower and slower and slower, not getting up to the line on time cuz they weren't 'ready', digging out their junk...so...TIME LIMITS...and people were abusing the 'liberal' time limits...so now they are getting SHORTER and SHORTER...a la proposal for FITA and NAA..90 seconds for three shots...Those that ABUSE the rules...mess it up for everyone else.

And you know what? you guys are right...it matters not what I think, nor, really does it matter what you Think....the leadership of the orgs will make the decisions they have to make...either to make money, or whatever...and in MOST ALL of the Archery Organizations....CHANGING something is harder than pulling HEN'S TEETH...

So why pee into a fan and talk to a blank wall? I guess we all should just shoot our sticks, abide by the rules, or bend them as far as we dare, and shoot what we choose, when we choose, and how we choose....

IF the "appropriate" choices are available, that is.....and if the "appropriate" choices aren't available....then....whatever...

field14

field14


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the lesson in archery field14.  

You might as well come out of the closet dude, because EVERYBODY can tell you are in there.

You want 3-D to be exactly what YOU want it to be. If the majority of archers wanted it that way.....I bet it would be that way.

All you gotta do is buy some targets, set `em up, and post where the shoot is.

The truth of the matter is, many of us like all forms of archery, but if we like unmarked 3-D the way it currently is....you label us as elitists or worse.

Your schtick is getting to be old hat brother.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

none of us are getting rich off of archery or putting our kids through college with what we win  shoot what you want to shoot and don't worry about what the other guy likes to do. Frankly, poker bores the hell out of me and I can't understand why its on TV so much but when its on I just flip the channel and watch one of the 6 reruns of LAW AND ORDER that are on cable at any given time


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Big Country. ....

and YOU don't want 3-D to be like YOU want it to be...or maybe not YOU personally, but MANY sure as heck state, quite emphatically..."If you want marked yardage...shoot field, but 3-D is ALL ABOUT unmarked yardage"...MORE HYPOCRISY...and you have the gall to tell ME I am the only one that wants it ALL my way?

I think there is not any green grass on the "other side of the fence either" and certainly no GIVE or TAKE...but rather ALL TAKE...on THEIR side.

They are emphatically DENYING the opportunity for CHOICE in 3-D of either shooting marked or unmarked, or the rangefinder division...and you tell ME I want it ALL MY WAY...

They don't WANT to have the potential of MORE shooters because it MIGHT water down the other divisions? But the fieldman is the one that wants it ALL his way?

MORE HYPOCRISY.....

Just another case of "don't you DARE say boo out of line when it comes to anything association with the 3-D game"....but WE will run down field, FITA, NFAA, IFAA, NAA, and the Korean archers, World Champion spotties, proven spottie champions...and ANYONE OR ANYTHING associated with the spottie world...and then tell the spotties that WE DON'T WANT YOU in our game...UNLESS you shoot it unmarked....that is WHAT 3-D is all about...

Yeah right...more hypocrisy.
And yes, I will say.....I disklike HYPOCRITES. But don't ever associate the fieldman with the word "HATE"...that is a line you cannot draw, and I will retaliate when I'm being associated with that word. I don't use the word (HATE) and I certainly cannot fathom ever disliking something bad enough to ever put that moniker before the noun. To me that four-letter word is WORSE than the four letter "F" word so commonly used by people today as a matter of daily conversation.

field14


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Field14, I am gonna start calling you the "CHEF"! :tongue: 

I know you are sitting at home laughing your butt off every time you stir this pot.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Country said:


> Thanks for the lesson in archery field14.
> 
> You might as well come out of the closet dude, because EVERYBODY can tell you are in there.
> 
> ...





WELL SAID.........Bigcountry


sounds to me like he's the one who wants 3D to change.........


i never heard any of the MUTANTS i know every complain at a 3D shoot..........


I went to 5 national events this year, smiling happy people at all of them.....



How many national events have you attended this year FIELD14 that you seem to have so much knowledge of the subject????????


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey Matt, the CHEF has his connections brother.  

He knows what is going on at the national 3-D shoots better than we do.  

Do I like 3-d the way it is? Sure do!

Would I like it as much if the rules were changed? As long as it still involved a bow and some arrows I would! :smile: 

Good luck at the triple crown shoot tomorrow bud.....wish I could be there, but I cannot get that far from work. :angry: 

Gotta be within an hours driving distance just in case of any problems.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Big Country,

Funny you should bring the word "chef" into this thread....

Since I retired, I have been given the illustrious job of becoming the family cook.

The wife has dubbed me "Chef-Boy-R-Tom"...cuz I'm always cooking up something new, exotic, or combining recipes of some sort or another...Seems like there is always something in the oven baking, or something on the stove or grille cooking.

That is when I'm not stirring the pot here on AT......

I really think that 40 years of competitive archery just MIGHT put me over the top when it comes to HOW MANY competitive events I've been into....I don't WORRY about how many events this year, or last....but one thing I definitely do watch and listen for....WHAT is being said by those I shoot with regularly have to SAY about the very events I comment about, since many of them travel to the events...especially 3-D...since it is BIG in this area...but then, field and target, and ESPECIALLY indoor is BIG in this area.

But, I grow weary of the hypocisy...the truth hurts and the wounded rabbits run around in circles, always crawling back to the same hole..BORING...

Too bad that most of the others don't have me "pegged" like they seem to think they do...evidence and all...PT Barnum is rolling over again.....I wonder how many lunkers were biting today...seems that I reeled in a few again...

STIR, STIR, STIR...bah, bah, bah, BASH!

Big Country...ever up my way, stop in and we'll shoot some REAL field archery, or go to a LOCAL 3-D...I'll shoot wit' ya anytime. We can shoot for scalps, or play the "estimator" game.

field14


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Well, finished the other 20 targets today. took a leisurely 3 and 1/2 hours. crystal blue skys, 75 degrees, (God I love this place in winter) Just sat on my chair in between shots sunnin myself like a lizard on a rock. Had a snack or 2. told some bowhuntin lies with my buds. I even managed to shoot 20 targets in all this excitement. Shotem darn good too. Ended the day totally give out from layin around in the sun. Sittin back now with a hot coffee feeling totally smug and satisfied.
Dear Field. Glad you werent here. (to spoil it) LOL.


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

Man,it has been a while since I have been here,this site has really changed.Where is Onebowtie?I figured he would be all over this thread lol.


----------

